# Glock 21 vs. Sig 220



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

Im debating between a Glock 21 or a Sig 220. I was hoping I could get some pros and cons of each from the Glock crowd. Im planning on posting this up on the Sig forum to get their opinion as well. Any feedback is appreciated...let the fun begin. :watching:

-Mike


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

From a Glock stand point, the grip/reciever on the G21 is pretty huge. But accurate and powerful all the same.


----------



## BigMike80 (May 29, 2007)

I do have a pretty big hand and long fingers...the Glock 21 at first felt really big but the more I picked it up the more I liked the feel of the larger grip. 

Also for a little more info I will be using this gun at the range and for HD.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I had the same delemna, both get 10/10 for reliability in my book. They both do everything well, both will go bang after going through hell and both are quite ugly. Maybe you should take the action into consideration... 

do you want a short pull DAO or a SA/DA. I like the DAO because it is similar to SA 1911 trigger pulls.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Got 'em Both*

Both are fine. I have the G21SFF and love it BUT it has a rail on it which is useless for me.

The SIG220 is dead even as a faithful shooter.

I favor the G21SF for the 13 rounds of .4ACP it carries without need of an extra mag.

It carries very well, as does the SIG, and they are both very accurate.

For the money, the Glock is the better deal. More bang for the bucks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

The Glock is easy to work on yourself.... parts can be replaced or substituted with 3rd party parts in the convenience of your own home. Don't try this with a Sig.


----------

